# non resident doe hunt



## 187bluebill (Sep 9, 2008)

We have duck hunted around Devils lake for about 9 years now and this year we want to take some time and shoot some deer. We are looking to take a few does maybe 3-4 some were near DL. How hard will it be to get on private land for the second week of deer hunting to kill some does. We could also hunt public land but have seen most deer on private stuff. Any thoughts or ideas would be nice. :sniper:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

There are a lot of deer hunters around that area. You could run into the problem of people not letting you on because they are after the big one. There are plenty of does around though. Most people will gladly let you shoot does if it doesn't affect their hunting. Just knock on some doors. Shouldn't be a problem for you if you've been going there for waterfowl the last 9 years.
Good Luck!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Contact the game and fish dept and they can hook you up with landowners in the area that are looking for doe hunters.


----------

